# Gift for Drawing LE Elk Tag



## Mike Honcho

I won the lottery last week and drew a limited entry elk tag. I was not expecting to draw a tag for another decade or two and I would like to celebrate like a "lotto" winner, i.e. by buying stuff. I do not need any of the items on the following list, but I would like to purchase (upgrade) at least one, or a combination, of these items. This list is not comprehensive and I would like to hear additional suggestions. However, because I am already confused about which item(s) I should purchase, I would appreciate a brief explanation as to why I should purchase the new suggestion.

The List:

1. Rifle.
2. Scope with a range-compensating reticle.
3. Camouflaged, waterproof, hunting-specific clothing, e.g. jacket, pants, etc.
4. Hunting-specific backpack.
5. Trail cameras.
6. GPS with topographic map data and satellite-image capability.

I look forwards to your recommendations and suggestions.


----------



## DallanC

I think you should NOT get the compensating reticle, it will force you to use a single type of ammunition with a specific trajectory. Use a traditional scope and learn how MOA and the scopes Subtend works. That will get you out to 400 yard shots with most big game calibers.


-DallanC


----------



## shaun larsen

DallanC said:


> That will get you out to 400 yard shots with most big game calibers.


only 400?? this is utah! we zero our guns at 300! 

im assuming you drew the LE early tag. i suggest buying a good elk call and learn how to use it. since your hunt is during the peak, just call one in to 30 yards and shoot it. no fancy rifle, range finders or scopes needed!


----------



## AF CYN

Get the trail cam and rain gear as necessities and the GPS as your gift. Another useful gift idea would be a nice spotting scope or pair of binos.


----------



## wasatchsnowboarding

As long as you feel like you won the lottery you can buy me a range finder and a really nice spotting scope!!!


----------



## DallanC

shaun larsen said:


> only 400?? this is utah! we zero our guns at 300!


Yes, true. But 90% of the shooters out there dont know that the bottom post is specifically designed to be used for a 400 yard shot, with no other correction. It blows me away how many people dont understand subtend, how to use it to estimate range, and holdover.

-DallanC


----------



## elk22hunter

To be successful, the first item on your list is good optics. Good waterproof boots are a MUST. Water proof clothes are a very good idea but are hot if it's not bad weather. You should have something however. A trail camera is not needed as much for a rifle hunt as an archery hunt to see what is coming into a water hole and such. Camoflauge is over rated and especially for a rifle hunt. Hunting spacific pack is not "Needed". A pack is needed but for a rifle hunt, any comfortable pack will do. A GPS is not needed unless you are hunting near private property borders or very flat heavily wooded areas. I bought one years ago and have never used it but once. The gun is last on the list. Most rifles are just fine as long as it is 270 caliber or above. A magnum would be nice but not a necesity. Now the scope on top of the rifle, yes that is important. That goes hand in hand with my first line. Optics are the MOST important part of your hunt. First importance is Binocs. Second rifle scope. Third, spotting scope. Don't get crap in these areas. It is better to not get a spotting scope and use binocs than to scrimp and get a crappy one.


----------



## Flyfishn247

I would go with the gift of friendship, because depending on where you are, you will want some good friends to help pack that big boy out.


----------



## fish_wisper

Binoculars will be my fist purchase for my LE elk hunt! Now, which ones is the hard part. I've got about $500.00 to spend.


----------



## MadHunter

I agree with elk22.... optics is where your money should be. The ballistic reticles are not the way to go as Dallen mentioned. There are a number of scopes that have adjustable turrets. Work a load for your gun, figure your trajectory and make a compensation chart and tape it to your stock. If you can afford a scope that you can have a custom turret made for it I would go that route. 

You gota get some good boots too but that can come in at under 300. I have some pronghorns and they are the best boots I have used so far. I got them on sale for $150. My feet liked them better than my old Kenetrek at $350. Choose and spend wisely and have a great hunt.


----------



## MWScott72

I'm going with optics too, however, I'd get a decent rifle scope first and binos second. If you can't see the animal thru your scope, or your scope is crap and won't hold a zero, you won't hit what you're shooting at. After optics, I'd make sure I had quality rain gear - no one likes to get wet. Lastly, I'd get a good pair of waterproof boots and break them in BEFORE the hunt starts. Nothing sucks more than stiff boots causing blisters within the first couple hours of the hunt. Sorry to say, I had to learn that thru personal experience.


----------



## Packout

I think you should gift yourself a mount of your elk to serve as a memory of the grand time you are about to have! Of course, taxidermists must make a living too.... Hahaha 

A rifle scope is a great investment. Buy a good one and it will hold its value for a long time. Same with other high-end optics. 

Best of luck on your hunt. You are in for a great time.


----------



## awbmab

As long as you have a quality rifle/scope and optics I would vote on the GPS. Last year for my LE elk hunt I purchased a Garmin with the topo and satellite capability. It was a fabulous purchase, especially for hikes through deep timber with isolated clearings. It made it very easy to locate and arrive at the desired locations.


----------



## Mike Honcho

Thank you for your responses and suggestions. Now that I have a better idea of how I will celebrate drawing this tag, all that I have left to do is figure out what an elk is and why they are near Wasatch Blvd.


----------



## MadHunter

Mike Honcho said:


> Thank you for your responses and suggestions. Now that I have a better idea of how I will celebrate drawing this tag, all that I have left to do is figure out what an elk is and why they are near Wasatch Blvd.


An elk is a old guy that hangs out at 4894 South State Street in Murray and spends the afternoon playing cards and dominoes. He probably lives up by wasatch blvd. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

I'm probably late in the game, but I'd say the best binocs you can afford. rifle scope is great, for shooting. But the binocs are useful all year round for much more than hunting.


----------

